# Carbon rods or tubes?



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

You could always use arrows and make a Doinker Quadraflex style stabilizer.


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

Durhampro said:


> You could always use arrows and make a Doinker Quadraflex style stabilizer.


I'm using Centralizers right now, the flexibility is what's got me wanting to make new ones.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've taken used ski poles, both aluminum and carbon, cut them and epoxied threaded rods or bolts in them to make stabilizers.
I am thinking of just 5/16 x 24tpi steel rods for side stabilizers. And thinking a fat aluminum arrow shaft over them to dress it up. 

Years back 1/4x20tpi steel rods with 2014 or 1914 shaft over were commonly used as a diy.

Some have used golf club shafts.....haha I was in a Re-store recently and they had new golf clubs in a bin for $2/ea, 3 for $5....tempted to by the bunch, but didn't. 

The used ski poles I got at yard sales and a Goodwill store, $5 a pair. 

Look around and see what you can find and cut them up.
Good luck


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

On a whim while driving, I pulled into a Swiss Chalet to pick up dinner. While waiting for my chicken, I walked into a "Goodwill Store" next door, and in a corner there was a stand of about 20 pairs of skis and 15 pairs of poles....I picked up 2 pairs of poles. Paid $6 a pair. Later on the weekend, a trip to the local Home Depot, I was disappointed no 5/16" x 24 TPI hardware only the course thread 18 TPI stuff. So the project is on hold. ...... but Brafasco is not too far away. hmmmm

For the dampening, I'm thinking of filling the voids between the ski pole and the threaded rod with chaulking, yup it should be good for 20-30 years of being "rubbery" enough and not dry out too much. I have about 4 kinds of chaulking for inside and outside, latex, silicone, clear, brown, almond etc. I also stumbled across gas line hoses for lawn mowers etc.... hmmm again. Rubbery hoses...could be a doinker no? Thread a rod part way through each end? 

Thinking out load, if I get the stuff together I'll post some pictures.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I purchases a carbon rod from www.carbontube.com. The service was good and the product was good also. But yes, it is an American company.. shipping wasn't a deal... It's been a few years since I bought them. I bought a 60" one.


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

araz2114 said:


> I purchases a carbon rod from www.carbontube.com. The service was good and the product was good also. But yes, it is an American company.. shipping wasn't a deal... It's been a few years since I bought them. I bought a 60" one.


Looks like the domain is for sale. Have they gone out of business? Can you get such a long package through regular post?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I got the tube in the mail no problem. 
I got that web address incorrect... here is the site I purchased my carbon rods from http://www.carbonfibertubeshop.com


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fyi.....I've made a prototype, with an aluminum ski pole, bolts, epoxy and caulking, rubber and metal washers. Looks great so far, going to shoot it on the weekend. Also have 5/16x24tpi rods on order at brafasco.

Thinking also of 1/2" copper. That'll be phase 2.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/chuck.coop...0202923185016789.1073741828.1117935754&type=3
Hope the link works. Progress so far.


----------

